# Easter Breakfast at Church



## debodun (Mar 26, 2017)

The church I attend is having an pre-service Easter breakfast this year rather than its usual after-service brunch. I think things like tossed salad, baked beans or a rich dessert item wouldn't go over too well for an early breakfast. I was thinking of using frozen waffles in place of bread to make a bread pudding dish. Do you think that would wow'em? I already looked it up and there are several recipe variations on that idea - some add maple syrup, bacon or fresh fruit to kick it up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 26, 2017)

I would stick with something that I could just grab and go on Easter morning, danish, donuts, hot cross buns, etc... or donate a couple of pounds of coffee, creamer, napkins, etc...  

I'm not really great at early morning baking, LOL!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 26, 2017)

Sounds good Debodun, I have one called a Breakfast Casserole. It fits in a 9X13" pan. 6 eggs,1 cup shredded cheddar cheese,2 cups milk,1 teaspoon salt,1 teaspoon dry mustard,6 slices cubed bread and one pound of sausage cooked and crumbled. Place the bread in a buttered 9"X13" pan Sprinkle with sausage. Combine the other ingredients pour over top and refrigerate over night. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 to 60 minutes. This is good because you can make it the night before. Pop it in the oven while you get ready. The downside is it must be kept warm. You could put aluminum foil over the top and warm it if your church as oven space.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm not big on dessert for breakfast, ie doughnuts, pastries, things drenched in syrup & cinnamon, but as long as there is toast, some protein, coffee and maybe some fruit, those like me would be happy.

Ruth n Jersey's casserole sounds great.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 26, 2017)

A lovely idea to celebrate Resurrection Day with a communal breakfast before the Easter Day service.
Don't over think it - keep it simple and easy to manage so that you don't end up stressed out when you should be feeling joyful.

Some years ago my congregation used to hold a sunrise BBQ down by the river on Easter Sunday. One year we combined it with an adult baptism by full immersion but given the possibility of sharks I didn't think that was such a good idea.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 26, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Sounds good Debodun, I have one called a Breakfast Casserole. It fits in a 9X13" pan. 6 eggs,1 cup shredded cheddar cheese,2 cups milk,1 teaspoon salt,1 teaspoon dry mustard,6 slices cubed bread and one pound of sausage cooked and crumbled. Place the bread in a buttered 9"X13" pan Sprinkle with sausage. Combine the other ingredients pour over top and refrigerate over night. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 to 60 minutes. This is good because you can make it the night before. Pop it in the oven while you get ready. The downside is it must be kept warm. You could put aluminum foil over the top and warm it if your church as oven space.




ive been making this casserole for years and years, everyone loves it.   Have tried variations with adding onions or some chopped red peppers, but everyone prefers the original recipe.


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2017)

How about stuffed dates - maybe using cream cheese and nuts?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2017)

debodun said:


> How about stuffed dates - maybe using cream cheese and nuts?



I never tried them stuffed with cream cheese but I'm sure they would be good.

We used to stuff them with peanut butter and roll them in granulated sugar, at Christmas, when I was a kid.

They are also good as a cocktail nibble when they are wrapped in a half slice of bacon, secured with a toothpick, and broiled until the bacon is crispy and the date sugar is just starting to scorch a little.  You can stuff them with an almond or a dab of blue cheese before you wrap them in the bacon.  These can be set up in the morning and refrigerated until you are ready to pop them under the broiler.

Dates have sort of fallen out of favor, I wonder why.  

When I was a kid we always had date nut bread, date cake, date filled cookies, etc...  

The date growers need to do a better job of marketing, LOL!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2017)

I like the dates stuffed with cream cheese.


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Dates have sort of fallen out of favor, I wonder why.



Me too. I LOVE pitted dates. I saw 28 oz. tubs of them at the Job Lots store and bought several. I also have a strong association between dates and holidays. I was just thinking how to use them and bring something to the church Easter breakfast that I could make the night before so I wouldn't have to fuss early in the morning making an elaborate recipe that probably most people wouldn't feel like eating that early. Stuffed dates sounded simple and light - and they are mentioned in the Bible. 

I saw recipes with cream cheese, mascarpone and bacon pairings with dates - never though of peanut butter, but thanks for the idea.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2017)

Deb,

Here is a recipe for date cake that we always enjoyed at family picnics and potlucks, give it a try when you feel like tackling a new baking adventure.

Date Cake
  1 1/2 -2 cups of whole dates cut into pieces, one standard size package, don’t drive yourself nuts.
  1 cup solid vegetable shortening (I use Crisco)
  2 cups boiling water
  2 cups sugar
  2 eggs
  2 t baking soda
  1 t salt
  1 t vanilla
  2 cups AP flour
  1 cup roughly chopped walnuts

Mix dates, shortening and boiling water.  When  the shortening has melted add sugar, eggs, soda, salt vanilla, flour and  nuts.  Bake in a greased and floured 9 x 13 pan at 350 degrees for approximately one hour.   I start checking after about 50 minutes.  Cool to room temperature and  frost using your favorite cream cheese frosting recipe.  If you can find  cream cheese with pineapple in your area use that instead of plain  cream cheese.


----------

